# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - More CDMA Models, Samsung S5250 Unbrick supported

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    New CDMA models added today :  ZTE S160Unicare  UN510BFUnicare ChivaC2Huawei C5100 Samsung phones :  Samsung S5250Samsung S5260 (Bug Fix) Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Thanks you brother

----------

